# Coding for Medical Marijuana



## wfisher67 (Feb 27, 2018)

One of my physicians just got licensed to prescribe Medical Marijuana cards.

How do I bill this out?  Is it just an E/M code or is there special billing/modifier, dx code?  This is all new and I don't want to bill it incorrectly.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2018)

it is the same as any other visit, he is just prescribing cannabis instead of say Percocet.  It is an approved medical therapy so do not use the F12 codes for cannabis disorders.  If the provider prescribes it then it is not a disorder.


----------



## quinn1234@tampabay.rr.com (Apr 11, 2018)

*Medical Cannabis for Hem/Med oncological use*

Debra,  I work for a Hem/Med Onc in Florida who wants to start giving medical cannabis to qualified cancer patients.  Your response above has helped answer some of my questions regarding the coding for these encounters.  However, it got me thinking about whether these encounters need to be seperate from the normal oncology follow up visits or can they be included in the same dictated note?   My inital take was they should be seperate, but now i am not so sure.   I am assuming one would be using 99201-99205 for the inital visit and 99211-99215 for any follow up visits? or is there a different set of E/M codes that should be used? (Chronic Care (99490) for example)?  

Than you for your assistance in this matter.

Greg


----------

